# 457 visa . Australia . As a partner.



## ElenaDBishop (Jan 3, 2013)

My boyfriend came to Australia with 457 business visa, and I am here as his partner. 
What if we will break up but I don't want to leave ? What we should do ? Do I have right to stay?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I knew a Dr. who travelled from Malta with his partner/wife to australia, after a few months he wanted to leave and she was made to leave as she was on his visa. She had no rights to stay there but this was last year so things may have changed since then. Try contacting the IMMI department and ask them.


----------



## CMN (Mar 31, 2012)

ElenaDBishop said:


> My boyfriend came to Australia with 457 business visa, and I am here as his partner.
> What if we will break up but I don't want to leave ? What we should do ? Do I have right to stay?


You are a dependent on your BF who is the primary visa holder, if you are no longer dependent on your BF then you would no longer have a visa.

You can only stay if you meet the criteria for another visa in your own right, you could try to get sponsored yourself (if you meet the criteria and find an employer willing to sponsor you) or if you are able to meet the criteria for a Permanent visa or maybe a student visa.


----------



## ElenaDBishop (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you 

That was very helpful ).


----------



## ElenaDBishop (Jan 3, 2013)

One more thing

What if I meet someone and he will ask me merry? Is it possible ? Or illegal? If I'm on partner sponsorship visa?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

ElenaDBishop said:


> One more thing
> 
> What if I meet someone and he will ask me merry? Is it possible ? Or illegal? If I'm on partner sponsorship visa?


IMHO it is not illegal but you would have a more difficult time proving to immigration that you didn't marry just for the visa, Your relationship evidence would be looked at very closely by immigration.

I am not a migration agent but in your case it may help for you to talk to one as your case is out of the ordinary.

Kttykat


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Elena - 

I'm assuming you're on your boyfriend's 457 visa as a defacto partner (?). There are cases when a person on a Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) has come to Australia and ended up switching sponsors and marrying someone else within the 9 months duration of that visa, so switching sponsors is not out of the question. However, as Kittykat said, an exit from a defacto relationship and a quick marriage will almost certainly be given a close look by DIAC. If your relationship with your boyfriend ceases, you technically have 28 days to leave Australia, however in practical terms DIAC will often allow more time for you to either apply for your own 457 visa with a sponsoring employer or make other arrangements. 

Just a friendly hint - In your dealings with immigration, I would delete the word "boyfriend" from your vocabulary (no offense!) and use the word "partner" if that's how you applied for the 457 (as his defacto partner, etc). In Australia, "boyfriend" would tend to indicate a relationship that is not as serious as a defacto partner, not to mention it wouldn't qualify for a 457 additional applicant.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## grozzy (Dec 17, 2012)

I would recommend you get the 457 visa partner visa has it will make employment easier in Australia and allow you to stay for a longer period. Should be straightfoward as long as you meet the criteria (eg no criminal history). You can see additional 457 visa information at 457 visa compared.


----------

